# Anyone get cramps & spotting and still a BFP?????



## cooch

As the title says. Did you or do you know anyone who had all this and though AF was coming but still got their BFP?

So far I have just cramps, but they started a few days ago and they're not sore as such more uncomfortable. No spotting fingers crossed.:dust:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Im in the same boat as you! I have cramps, very light ones though, af due 2 days ago, no sign of af and bfn! Grr, so wondering the same!


----------



## LoveTheFam

i did with my first. i spotted for 4 days before af was due and i had cramps from 5dpo to well after i got my bfp at 15 dpo.

baby dust to u. when are you testing?


----------



## cooch

If I have a normal cycle should spot today and tomorrow with AF starting Sat. Fingers crossed I get my BFP and any other ladies looking for one too. 

I holding out testing though as a BFN with give me negative vibes and I want to stay positive.


----------



## notmommyyet

I did and Im pregnant!!!! I kept thinking AF was due but I was about 5dpo. It was at the point (TMI warning) that I asked OH to BD just to see if AF would show her face. We never ended up doing it but obv she wasnt coming. lol. GL to all of you. I hope its your month!


----------



## fairytoes

Hi

I'm 9dpo had really bad cramps bout 4 days ago, after bd two nights ago TMI Alert! I wiped and there was light pink on the toilet paper:blush: From then ther has been the tiniest amount of brown staining.The cramps im having feel like af cramps. 

Not sure if this is implantation bleeding, as I've never had it bfore.

Any suggestions ladies??:flower:


----------



## peapod11

last month when i had my chemical i had had really bad cramps, like needed to take pain killers, also the day before af was due i spotted for the day. i took a pt the next day and had a bfp which later ended in a chemical. so yeah you can have cramps and spot before bfp


----------



## Jaybug0115

I spotted the two days I should have been getting my period and cramped for 5 days and all is fine!


----------



## beccad

I had blood-streaked CM when I wiped yesterday morning, and was then fully expecting AF to arrive fairly soon after. 30 hours or so later and there's still no sign, which is unheard of for me. AF usually just arrives with a bang. I have had a few twinges in my abdomen. 

Testing tomorrow morning I think. Still expecting AF to arrive any second now, but a small part of me is getting my hopes up :dohh:


----------



## InHisHands

I have been cramping since 10 dpo. Today i am at 16 days. They come and go and are just like AF cramps. From dull and achey, to throbbing, to sharp. Though most of mine have been dull and achey.

I also have spotted the past 3 days. Just a tinge of brown with my CM. And today my CM was real watery. At any rate... i thought for sure i was out as i wasnt tired or having sore boobs... but crampy and spotting. But my BFP was real dark this morning. Prooved me wrong. Yay!!!!


----------



## LaurenDC

I cramped big time right around 7 dpo, got BFNs from 9 dpo, didn't test this morning bc I was sick of the disappointment. Took an FRER when I got home from work with super diluted urine and got a veryyyyyyyyy faint positive. I'm about 15 dpo and cramped all day yesterday (uncommon for me the day before AF) and today the pains were duller and felt more like pressure. No spotting or anything yet, so fingers crossed the lines get darker!!! Here's the link to my pics:

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/775195-oh-my-gosh-do-you-see-something.html

Very very faint!!!!


----------



## cleite26

Im 5 days late for AF my cervix has stayed high this entire time i came out with a very small amount of creamy/pink cm when checking position yesterday. If I had just left it at wiping I wouldnt have known it was there. I checked again this morning and my cervix Is damn mear unreachable and now that small amount if creamy cm is Brown ill be getting blood test tommorrow as Im totally confused now. Ill update after results or AF shows up either or.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrtulations Cooch.. Fab news.. This post gives me hope. I started to panic until I read all the posts. I feel hopeful. I have been cramping on and off since 7dpo. I think at 9 dpo I had IB. Felt pings here and there. Now I just feel pressure. Im 13 dpo. I just feel pressure down there. No spotting at all and I always spot. :shrug: Guess its a wait and see day for me lol.

Congratulations ladies on your BFP"S I hope to be joining you soon ;)

Fingers and Everything crossed for those of us waiting!! Good Luck and Babydust!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thought AF was here because I felt wet down there. Nope. Creamy white cm.. Yay!! Im still in the running!!


----------

